# I love a good paradiddle..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Not another boring drum solo.. well not this one. .

Neil Peart @ 69. :wink: And he doesn't break a sweat!..

Stick it on full screen.. Oh and use headphones if you have them.

Ray..


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

sorry ,good,but can,t compere with the greatest ... Gene Cruper had privalege of seeing him live in 1968...regards Les


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

lesanne said:


> sorry ,good,but can,t compere with the greatest ... Gene Cruper had privalege of seeing him live in 1968...regards Les


Hi.

Time is warping your perception, a bit like what were the skies like when you were young, and it was always summer. :lol: :lol: :lol:

He is good but drumming has moved on, so for your enjoyment. :wink:

ray.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

I agree, time has moved on ,but when somebody has to use 400 drums to sound like he did with 4 you can,t compere..sorry..regards Les


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

Turn the visual off and it does not sound so great.

The clip of Krupa did not do him justice - sound and visual did not mix so well then.

Geoff


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

One of my favourite bands. 

He is 59 but still one of the greatest 

Ian


----------

